# My Son



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, I want to take this opportunity to thank all of you that have put up with me talking about my son beng deployed to Iraq this past year, I know I was sometimes over the top with it.

So, it is with immense grattitude to our Maker, and pride to all our troops, that I am letting you know that at this moment, I am sitting with him outside of Fort Stewart, where I was able to watch his welcome home ceremony yesterday at 0730, it was an incredible and humbling experience.

But ya'll are not off the hook, last week he signed a re-up contract for 5 more years, so I know a future deployment is inevitable, and I know that I will be able to depend on you for support.

Thanks............


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2010)

What a great blessing to have him home and your being able to spend time with him.  Let us know when he deploys again and we'll do our part.  For now enjoy your time together and that is great news.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2010)

Fatboy,

That is great news. I am so happy for you; and, that your son returned home.

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank him from all of us here on the BB, and enjoy your time together. Hopefully, no more of our best and brightest will need to deployed much longer.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 20, 2010)

Good deal....Enjoy all the time you can spend with him.


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm very happy for you and your son fatboy.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 20, 2010)

Tim, It is very hard with out tears. Hold him close.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy your time with him.  He will probably retire before you!


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 21, 2010)

Deployment of our children . . . praise be to God for thier safe return. Enjoy!


----------



## rshuey (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing fatboy! Please thank your son for me!


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

Amen!  God Bless.


----------



## north star (Oct 21, 2010)

** * * * * * ** 

Please thank your son for his service and sacrifice.

May God continue to protect him and bless you all.

Thanks for sharing fatboy!   

** * * * * * **


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to you and your son.  I only hope that I have instilled in my sons the desire to serve in whatever way they can.


----------



## texas transplant (Oct 21, 2010)

God Bless you all Fatboy and tell your son that there are a lot of us that admire them and thank them for their service to our country.


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 21, 2010)

Please convey my gratitude to him for his service!  I'm happy for you, as well, in that you finally have some relief from the constant worry that inevitably accompanies a deployment.  Enjoy your reunion!!


----------



## FredK (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back from here and thanks for his service.  Enjoy the time together as it goes fast.


----------



## Frank (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome Home, Thanks for the service and Thank God he is safe


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to your son for his service to our country.

GPE


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2010)

Fatboy: May you and the family enjoy the time and the blessing of the Lord who has returned him home safe. May God Bless all of our young men and women is harms way in the service of our country. Let them return home safe. May His mercy and peace be with the families whose young have paid the highest price so we may be free.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks again for all the support folks, I know i can alway count on ya'll. We are having a good time just chillin and catching up.

He's hanging with a couple of his fellow troops this afternoon while their wives are at work. They were bored, I think that after a year in close quarters, they don't know how to react being alone.


----------



## peach (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank him for us all, Tim.  This is grand news, and maybe soon, there won't be future deployments.

God bless your family for the sacrifices your (and all) military families make.


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 21, 2010)

I 2nd that.


----------



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

fatboy -

Thanks to your son and his comrades-in-arms.  Enjoy your time together.

Sue, in CA


----------



## V767 (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations, and my thanks goes out to you, your family and your son for the sacrifices given to this country.

Enjoy the time with your family.

V767


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2010)

Your son is a true patriot.  You have every right to be proud.  Tell him Jake thanks him for his service the next time you hand him an ice cold Fat Tire...


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 25, 2010)

Fatboy,

  I am glad that he has made the return trip back home, I want to thank him for his service and for the services of his friends. Enjoy your time together.....May it bring happiness and joy to you and your families for years to come...


----------



## Mule (Oct 25, 2010)

A great big thank you to him for his service!

I bet that moustache curled upwards when you saw him.....


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on his safe return and please thank him for his dedicated service.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks ya'll, I did pass on all the thanks and support, he appreciated it. (although I think he thought it was wierd that I was doing code stuff while on vacation, but he knows me)

I'm home, he'll be here in a couple weeks for a leave, (hopefully through Thanksgiving) and then he'll be back for the holidays also, then on to Fort Lewis in WA in February for his change of duty station, coming from his reenlistment.

It was great seeing him, looking forward to a couple more great visits!

Thanks again folks, ya'll are great!


----------

